# Programm für Bitpositionen in Speicherbereiche



## Da_Basco (12 März 2009)

Guten Abend zusammmen,

ich möchte hier ein kleines Hilfsprogramm vorstellen das es ermöglicht in einem z.B. Doppelwort MD4 die Bitnummer von M4.0 - M7.7 (0-31) herauszufinden ohne Papier und Bleistift zur Hand zu nehmen.

Habe das Programm selber geschrieben ( War eine gute Übung als C Programmieranfänger) und somit garantier ich das es Virenfrei ist.

Das ganze funktioniert mit MW, MD, DBW, DBD.

Ich hatte immer das Problem bei WinCC flex, wenn ich ein Doppelwort voller Steuerbits hatte, die gewünschte Bitnummer herauszufinden da ja Siemens das Big Endian Format hat.

Es gibt sicherlich auch Freaks die das drehen der Bytes im Kopf können, aber dazu gehöre ich leider nicht! Vor allem nicht bei DWörtern 

An Kritik und/oder Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr interessiert.


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2009)

@Da_Basco

Sei nicht böse, ich hab das mal in die richtige Rubrik geschoben. Denn der Untertitel in der Rubrik Software ist "Es tut nicht was es soll" und das hoffe ich von deinem Programm doch nicht!


----------

